#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по Нендро Лонгчен нингтик

## Алексей Шумилин

Вопрос заключается в следующем. 

можно ли выполнять краткие подготовительные практики  из Лонгчен нингтик если нет лунга?
25 сенября я был на посвящении долгой жизни которое давал Патрул Ринпоче в Репино. но к сожалению не получил лунг на нендро.

спасибо

----------


## Гьялцен

Вообще-то на любое нендро по определению нужен лунг. А также разъяснения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> можно ли выполнять краткие подготовительные практики  из Лонгчен нингтик


А что за "краткие подготовительные"?
Нендро из Лонгчен нингтик, вообще-то, кратким не назовешь.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Патрул Ринпоче вчера передал лунг и на краткие нёндро "Драгоценнная лестница к освобождению", которые он написал для своих учеников на основе Кунсанг ламэ шалунг, и на классический текст нёндро Лонгчен нингтик, который действительно кратким не назовешь.
Лучше, конечно, начать выполнять данные предварительные практики (благо на них есть более, чем развернутый комментарий - "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"), а лунг получить при первой возможности.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.01.2011), Алексей Шумилин (27.09.2010)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

спасибо. а можно ли где-то достать классический текст? есть ли он в печатном варианте?

спасибо

----------


## Naruikazuchi

у меня имеется скан издания, выпущенного, кажется, учениками Чога Ринпоче (брата Патрула Ринпоче). если хотите, мог бы поделиться с вами. пишите в личные сообщения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Было несколько русских переводов, выпущенных разными группами, не говоря уж о многочисленных изданиях на английском, с комментариями и без. Думаю, достать не проблема. На английском мне даже в инете попадалось что-то.

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

нет случаем ни у кого книжки "Мудрость Ригпа" Патрула Ринпоче в электронном варианте?

спасибо

----------


## Naruikazuchi

есть. сейчас отправлю. если еще кому понадобится - обращайтесь.

----------

Vira_z (11.10.2010)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

отправил.

к слову сказать, у Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче имеются весьма обширные комментарии (+ с вопросами-ответами учеников) по нендро Лонгчен Ньингтиг. правда, на английском.

думаю, имеет смысл эти комментарии рано или поздно перевести на русский, многим бы могло пригодиться. Ринпоче дает удивительно ясные и глубокие наставления.
я в связи с этим вопросом уже три месяца тому как писал на khyentse.ru, но ответа, к сожалению, как не было, так и нет (хотя обещали ответить).

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> отправил.
> 
> к слову сказать, у Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче имеются весьма обширные комментарии (+ с вопросами-ответами учеников) по нендро Лонгчен Ньингтиг. правда, на английском.
> 
> думаю, имеет смысл эти комментарии рано или поздно перевести на русский, многим бы могло пригодиться. Ринпоче дает удивительно ясные и глубокие наставления.
> я в связи с этим вопросом уже три месяца тому как писал на khyentse.ru, но ответа, к сожалению, как не было, так и нет (хотя обещали ответить).


А где можно найти эти коментарии?

Если будет перевод, то как можно помочь?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Еще хотелось бы найти эту книгу в электронном виде:Excellent-Path-Enlightenment.

Или если у кого-нибудь есть в бумажном виде, то готов купить.

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> А где можно найти эти коментарии?
> 
> Если будет перевод, то как можно помочь?


они есть в архиве сайта siddharthasintent.org
чтобы их получить обычным образом, нужно там зарегистрироваться, а затем попросить доступ в закрытую группу по нендро. среди прочего, там есть изображение древа Прибежища в хорошем разрешении.

эти ресурсы есть у меня в уже скачанном виде. комментарии непосредственно по нендро составляют два pdf-файла примерно по 200 страниц каждый. если неохота мучиться с регистрацией и запросами, могу их тоже просто выслать вам на е-почту.

что касается перевода - помнится, я предлагал в письме ребятам с khyentse.ru помощь в переводе материалов с английского. как и говорил ранее, пообещали ответить "через две недели", срок давно вышел, ответа не было. видимо, заняты.

а по поводу книги Дилго Кхьенце присоединяюсь, тоже приобрел бы. только не через амазон  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (11.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> отправил.
> 
> к слову сказать, у Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче имеются весьма обширные комментарии


http://cid-eb875475b23f0877.office.l...gondroDJKR.pdf






> я в связи с этим вопросом уже три месяца тому как писал на khyentse.ru, но ответа, к сожалению, как не было, так и нет (хотя обещали ответить)


Может, имеет смысл сперва перевести, а потом спрашивать?

----------

Вова Л. (11.10.2010), Лакшми (26.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.10.2010), Ургьен Вангчен (11.10.2010)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> http://cid-eb875475b23f0877.office.l...gondroDJKR.pdf


кроме этого еще существует стенограмма учений по нендро в Австралии '98 г.
выложил вот сюда: http://www.mediafire.com/?ezggg4llb2ub827




> Может, имеет смысл сперва перевести, а потом спрашивать?


имеет смысл сначала немножко подумать. объем существенный, поэтому стоит сначала узнать, не занялся ли уже кто-либо (например, из организаторов приезда Ринпоче, его учеников в России и т.п.) этим проектом. это поможет 1) избежать работы впустую; 2) скоординировать действия для более продуктивного результата.

но поскольку ответа все нет, можно взять инициативу на себя. сомневаюсь, что Ринпоче был бы против. вот вы, например, Сергей, что-то переводили в прошлом, да и человек вы знающий и опытный. как насчет заняться переводом вместе?  :Smilie:

----------

Vira_z (26.10.2010), Вова Л. (22.10.2010), Же Ка (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.10.2010), Ургьен Вангчен (11.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

нет досуга, к сожалению

----------


## Naruikazuchi

понимаю. такая же ситуация  :Smilie:  

но хочется потихоньку начать. попробую организовать процесс. если кто-нибудь пожелает присоединиться - добро пожаловать!

сорри модерам за квазиоффтоп.

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://cid-eb875475b23f0877.office.l...gondroDJKR.pdf


Спасибо! Сейчас начал читать - потрясающая книга. Всем, кто делает ЛН нгондро, да и вообще любое другое нгондро стоит прочитать.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (25.10.2010)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

Возникло непонимание небольшое.

если в кратких нендро ЛН использовать диск мандалы(вернее 2: свершения и подношения)
и обязательно ли использовать полный набор или достаточно просто диска основания?
то когда делаешь мандалу подношения то каким образом вести вести счёт? каждый раз разрушать мандалу и выстраивать заново?, ведь насколько я понял нужно выстраивать её с использованием дисков (или нет?) выстраивать все диски и вершину. запутался совсем) спасибо тому кто разъяснит.

----------


## Лакшми

Пришлите мне ПЛИЗ-ПЛИЗ коментарии на ньендро в личку. Это так необходимо !
В прошлом году у Пема Рандрола планировалось подробное учение по ньендро в Облаках, с задавнием вопросов и тд, но записалось 4 человека и организаторы все отменили  :Frown: .

----------


## Вова Л.

> Пришлите мне ПЛИЗ-ПЛИЗ коментарии на ньендро в личку. Это так необходимо !
> В прошлом году у Пема Рандрола планировалось подробное учение по ньендро в Облаках, с задавнием вопросов и тд, но записалось 4 человека и организаторы все отменили .


Как можно прислать огромный комментарий да еще и в личку, куда файлы не кретпятся. В теме же приведены ссылки.

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> Возникло непонимание небольшое.
> 
> если в кратких нендро ЛН использовать диск мандалы(вернее 2: свершения и подношения)
> и обязательно ли использовать полный набор или достаточно просто диска основания?
> то когда делаешь мандалу подношения то каким образом вести вести счёт? каждый раз разрушать мандалу и выстраивать заново?, ведь насколько я понял нужно выстраивать её с использованием дисков (или нет?) выстраивать все диски и вершину. запутался совсем) спасибо тому кто разъяснит.


не вполне разобрался в вашей терминологии, но рискну ответить, что насколько мне известно, стационарная мандала (ПЕРЕД которой вы делаете подношения) даже не всегда обязательно "физическая" - т.е. достаточно представлять ее в уме, если у вас нет физических атрибутов (2го диска и пр.).

что касается динамического подсчета (при дарении Меру и остальных элементов): визуализация + семь кучек + молитва + "снос" кучек = 1 раз в "копилку".

может, более опытные участники меня поправят.

----------


## Selena

У англоязычных иногда упоминают и рекомендуют книгу "The Excellent Path to Enlightenment" Дилго Кенце Ринпоче.

Интересно, встречалась ли эта книга кому-нибудь из присутствующих здесь и если да, то поделитесь, пожалуйста, если не файлом, то хотя бы впечатлениями...

----------


## Вова Л.

> кроме этого еще существует стенограмма учений по нендро в Австралии '98 г.
> выложил вот сюда: http://www.mediafire.com/?ezggg4llb2ub827


Вначале этого текста Ринпоче говорит, что наставления, которые он давал тайные и т.д. Есть ли его указания, что этот текст можно распространять? Или это только для пользования тех, кто был на самом учении?

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

уважаемые практикующие нендро Лонгчен Нингтик! я был бы очень признателен тому кто сможет мне немного объяснить практическую часть)) можно по телефону или ещё как. я из СПб


спасибо!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

"Слова моего всеблагого учителя" - лучший советчик вам в этом деле, там все крайне доступно расписано. Ну и ждите Ринпоче весной  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2010)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

да конечно, там хорошо всё расписано (но просто это же не "самоучитель").  например в подношении мандалы самому не так просто разобраться. хочется живого совета человека который это практикует.  Ринпоче я конечно жду, но и просто так сидеть сложа руки не очень хочется.
да и задавать Ринпоче вопросы такого типа (на которые могут ответить опытные ученики, или практикующие в той же традиции)  отнимая его время не очень хочется

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> Вначале этого текста Ринпоче говорит, что наставления, которые он давал тайные и т.д. Есть ли его указания, что этот текст можно распространять? Или это только для пользования тех, кто был на самом учении?


текст учения предназначен для пользования теми, кто выполняет нендро лонгчен ньингтиг. это общедоступный текст. можете уточнить на сайте в разделе community.

----------

Вова Л. (15.11.2010)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Алексей, отписал вам в личку по ряду моментов)

----------


## Вова Л.

> текст учения предназначен для пользования теми, кто выполняет нендро лонгчен ньингтиг. это общедоступный текст. можете уточнить на сайте в разделе community.


А на каком сайте?

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> А на каком сайте?


уже писал в этой теме, siddharthasintent.org

----------


## Роман К

> кроме этого еще существует стенограмма учений по нендро в Австралии '98 г.
> выложил вот сюда: http://www.mediafire.com/?ezggg4llb2ub827
> 
> 
> 
> имеет смысл сначала немножко подумать. объем существенный, поэтому стоит сначала узнать, не занялся ли уже кто-либо (например, из организаторов приезда Ринпоче, его учеников в России и т.п.) этим проектом. это поможет 1) избежать работы впустую; 2) скоординировать действия для более продуктивного результата.
> 
> но поскольку ответа все нет, можно взять инициативу на себя. сомневаюсь, что Ринпоче был бы против. вот вы, например, Сергей, что-то переводили в прошлом, да и человек вы знающий и опытный. как насчет заняться переводом вместе?


Большая просьба- сделайте перевод, книжка весьма полезная, жаль что английским владею на 15% объема каждой страницы.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Уважаемые участники, слышал о том, что в ходе визита Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче в Россию распространялась русскоязычная версия текста краткого нгондро, авторства Джамьянга Кхьенце Вангпо. Буду признателен, если кто-нибудь, кто имеет этот текст, сможет им поделиться. Моя почта: ak.letterdrop@gmail.com Лунг на данный текст имеется.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

В свою очередь, хочу поделиться ссылками на англоязычные материалы по теме Лонгчен Ньингтик Нгондро:

Раздел Лонгчен Ньигтик на Lotsawa House
Khenpo Ngawang Pelzang. A Guide to the Words of My Perfect Teacher
Dilgo Khyentse Rinpoche. The Excellent Path to Enlightenment: Oral Teachings on the Root Text of Jamyang Khyentse Wangpo
Dilgo Khyentse Rinpoche. The Wish-Fulfilling Jewel. The Practice of Guru Yoga According to the Longchen Nyinthig Tradition
Tulku Thondup. Masters of Meditation and Miracles: Lives of the Great Buddhist Masters of India and Tibet
Cortland Dahl. Entrance to the Great Perfection: A Guide to the Dzogchen Preliminary Practices

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (22.11.2016)

----------

